

Show HN: Starlet – A chrome extension to quickly find and execute bookmarklets - sharat87
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/starlet/hccekcphbicopdpfemiiboihegiigdbc

======
fiatjaf
I was thinking about doing something like this, but mine would be a
bookmarklet itself that would search in the user's gists for any gists with
"bookmarklet" in the name.

[https://gist.github.com/fiatjaf/f6d6fd5d23421eae95d7](https://gist.github.com/fiatjaf/f6d6fd5d23421eae95d7)

~~~
sharat87
For running gists like bookmarklets, check out backtick.io, which is an
inspiration for starlet.

